# acceptable pump flow and auto-shutoff



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I usually fill my 'd' at any of three nearby stations. Usually I have no problems with auto-shutoff. The only times I have had problems with auto-shutoff were predictable. The fuel flowed slower than normal. When it got to the top the auto-shutoff didn't work and some diesel overflowed down the side of the car.

I've mentioned this to a few people who have driven diesel trucks for years. They all say the same thing, that there is a filter that needs to be cleaned (or replaced?) when the pump's flow rate decreases. Some station managers stay on top of it and some don't. Now I pay attention to the tell-tale spill marks on the ground around the diesel pumps. Usually slow flow is accompanied by spills. Cleanliness is usually accompanied by acceptable flow.

My solution: if I find a pump with slow flow then I don't fill all the way to the top. That solves my immediate overflow problem. I also, usually, walk inside and advise the attendant to tell the manager that a customer complained about slow diesel flow, refuses to fill up at his station, and the manager needs to change his filters. I can't say if it was due to my complaining, but at one of my local stations I did notice better flow a couple weeks after one of my complaints. I walked inside, it was the same attendant, I said flow was better today and asked if the filter had been changed. He said it had been.

Maybe BS, maybe truth, don't know.

There is a convenient shell on I-40 between Raleigh and I-95 that seems to always have good flow. On the way to the beach for independence day weekend I stopped inside to buy something to drink. I mentioned that not all diesel stations always have good flow but hers does seem to always have good flow. The woman smiled, said thank you, said she changes the filters often, happy that I noticed. I told her I've been happy with her pumps flow and overall cleanliness and that she seems nice, that I'll keep her station in mind anytime I'm in the area.

So, tell me, is there validity to this claimed need to change filters? It sounds plausible.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

autoJeff said:


> I usually fill my 'd' at any of three nearby stations. Usually I have no problems with auto-shutoff. The only times I have had problems with auto-shutoff were predictable. The fuel flowed slower than normal. When it got to the top the auto-shutoff didn't work and some diesel overflowed down the side of the car.
> 
> I've mentioned this to a few people who have driven diesel trucks for years. They all say the same thing, that there is a filter that needs to be cleaned (or replaced?) when the pump's flow rate decreases. Some station managers stay on top of it and some don't. Now I pay attention to the tell-tale spill marks on the ground around the diesel pumps. Usually slow flow is accompanied by spills. Cleanliness is usually accompanied by acceptable flow.
> 
> ...


A clogged fuel filter will definitely affect fuel flow out of the pump nozzle. The primary reason for a clogged filter is contaminated fuel from tank leaks. California has a very rigorous service station tank leak inspection program, so the potential for contaminated fuel is significantly lower than out of California. Which may explain why I have had no problems with the auto-shutoff on the pumps that I have refilled my d at....


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out. At my regular pump, it usually automatically shuts off, but now that I think about it, the one time it didn't, the flow was really slow. Thanks.


----------

